# Justiciable



## Gloria1958

Je voudrais savoir si le mot "justiciable" est un terme juridique normalement utilisé? L'auteur du livre joue souvent avec les mots et j'ai des doutes. 
Merci.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Gloria1958 et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

Oui c'est utilisé (cf. TLFi). Mais il nous faudrait plus de contexte pour savoir s'il y a jeu de mots ou non.


----------



## Gloria1958

"Voilà un des nombreux contextes.Dans le cadre d'une action pénale nous ne rencontrons jamais les justiciables, qu'il s'agisse de la partie civile ou des personnes mises en examen". 
 Ici il n'y a pas de jeu de mots, mais je me demande si ce terme est bien celui qu'utiliserait un avocat. En italien nous avons le mot "indagato", mais pour ce terme on donne en général la traduction "enqueté" (ac accent circonfl.).


----------



## Corsicum

_« indagato_ » est un état particulier de justiciable, justiciable ici est plus général , comme précisé par la suite : _qu'il s'agisse de la partie civile ou des personnes mises en examen". (__Victime ou accusé.)_

C’est la définition générale donnée par *KaRiNe_Fr*. qui convient, voir aussi dans les textes FR/IT , on pourrait donc écrire :
_Dans le cadre d'une action pénale nous ne rencontrons jamais les *justiciables* /les personnes concernées / les intéressés. / les parties, / les différentes parties ..._
_*I soggetti / persone / gli interessati / le parti / i singoli*_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do


----------



## Gloria1958

Merci bien de votre aide.
Gloria


----------

